
Show HN: King of the Hill Billboard via Ethereum Smart Contracts (+tutorial) - masterspy7
https://cryptobragging.com/
======
masterspy7
Hey HN, here is the tutorial which documents how I built this:
[https://medium.com/@neelrao_51658/step-by-step-how-to-
write-...](https://medium.com/@neelrao_51658/step-by-step-how-to-write-a-
basic-ethereum-smart-contract-with-a-web-interface-3ef4c7efc6a2) I hope it's
helpful!

